# Beherrscht Ihr am TV angeschlossener DVD-Player auch das DivX-Format?



## Administrator (27. April 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. April 2005)

Beherrscht er nicht und brauche ich erhlich gesagt auch nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (27. April 2005)

Nali_WarCow am 27.04.2005 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Beherrscht er nicht und brauche ich erhlich gesagt auch nicht.


meiner kann es, und ich benötige es auch ...


----------



## zwerl (27. April 2005)

Kann meiner leider nicht, hätte es aber gern.

http://www.zwerler.de.vu


----------



## robbers (27. April 2005)

zwerl am 27.04.2005 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann meiner leider nicht, hätte es aber gern.
> 
> http://www.zwerler.de.vu



Kann ich nur empfehlen. Ich habe ein Centrum Gemini 330, zu kaufen bei www.netonnet.de für 49 Euro


----------



## MegaBauer (27. April 2005)

Mein PC kan alles, wozu ein DVD-Player?!?


----------



## Rabowke (27. April 2005)

MegaBauer am 27.04.2005 22:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein PC kan alles, wozu ein DVD-Player?!?


also ich hab meinen pc nicht im wohnzimmer, ich finde er wäre da auch etwas deplaziert ( ich rede nicht vom mini / barebone  ). so ein feiner divx dvd player ist eine ruhige, unkomplizierte angelegenheit


----------



## Danielovitch (27. April 2005)

Rabowke am 27.04.2005 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 27.04.2005 12:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mischung - ich habs, brauchs aber nicht


----------



## bierchen (27. April 2005)

Rabowke am 27.04.2005 22:22 schrieb:
			
		

> MegaBauer am 27.04.2005 22:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dito
Wichtiges Kaufkriterium für mich. Bevor ich auch einen Player bei mir im Zimmer hatte, schaute ich mir Filme am Computer an. Aber der ist zu laut, außerdem ist die Position meines Monitors dazu nicht optimal, ergo ein DVD-Player musste her!


----------



## Dimebag (27. April 2005)

bierchen am 27.04.2005 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 27.04.2005 22:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für die ganzen Homevideos, ne?


----------



## bierchen (27. April 2005)

Dimebag am 27.04.2005 23:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Für die ganzen Homevideos, ne?


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (27. April 2005)

Hab nicht mal einen.

Btw: Was macht man eigentlich wenn eine neue DivX Version kommt (>5.x)? Bieten die Hersteller ein Upgrade der Firmware an oder darf man dann das Teil verschrotten lassen?


----------



## Dimebag (28. April 2005)

The_Linux_Pinguin am 27.04.2005 23:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab nicht mal einen.
> 
> Btw: Was macht man eigentlich wenn eine neue DivX Version kommt (>5.x)? Bieten die Hersteller ein Upgrade der Firmware an oder darf man dann das Teil verschrotten lassen?



Manche bieten das an.


----------



## bierchen (28. April 2005)

Dimebag am 28.04.2005 00:08 schrieb:
			
		

> The_Linux_Pinguin am 27.04.2005 23:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obs so schnell eine DivX version 6.X geben wird ist eh fraglich. AFAIK ist recht viel mehr optimierung nicht mehr drinnen. Und CDs mit neuerem Divx drauf liefen bei mir auch immer einwandfrei, obwohl der Player weit vor der neuen DivX version gekauft wurde und ich auch kein update gemacht habe.


----------



## matt2000deluxe (28. April 2005)

bierchen am 28.04.2005 00:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 28.04.2005 00:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seh ich auch so. Ich hab meinen Player vor fast einem Jahr für 50€ gekauft, und bis jetzt hat er *sämtliche* DivX, XviD (etc. etc. etc.) Formate ohne Probleme abgespielt.


----------



## Killtech (28. April 2005)

[X]Besitze keinen DVD-Player!

DVDs schau ich entweder direkt am Hauptrechner oder über den Zweitrechner, der ständig mit dem Fernseher verbunden ist. 

MfG, Killtech


----------



## LowriderRoxx (28. April 2005)

Als ich mir meinen DVD Player gekauft habe, waren DivX-fähige Player noch in weiter Ferne.


----------



## Goldjaeger (28. April 2005)

Hab seit letzten Montag einen Festplatten Rekorder im Wohnzimmer stehen der auch alle DivX Formate abspielen kann. 
P.S. Der ist sogar Netzwerkfähig


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (28. April 2005)

matt2000deluxe am 28.04.2005 11:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Seh ich auch so. Ich hab meinen Player vor fast einem Jahr für 50€ gekauft, und bis jetzt hat er *sämtliche* DivX, XviD (etc. etc. etc.) Formate ohne Probleme abgespielt.



Ja, weil er relativ neu ist. Wenn es aber wieder so einen Sprung wie bei der Version 3.x auf 4.x geben wird, dann hat man ohne Upgrade imo die A-Karte


----------



## Goldjaeger (6. Mai 2005)

Ja, weil er relativ neu ist. Wenn es aber wieder so einen Sprung wie bei der Version 3.x auf 4.x geben wird, dann hat man ohne Upgrade imo die A-Karte  [/quote]

Mein Rekorder ist durch Firmware upgradebar. Falls also ein neues DivX Format rauskommen sollte (was ich allerdings für sehr unwahrscheinlich halte) dann gäbe es hierzu bestimmt ein Firmwareupdate


----------



## OBluefireO (6. Mai 2005)

Meiner kanns auch!


----------



## HardlineAMD (15. Mai 2005)

Hab mir extra wegen DivX einen zusätzlich zu meinem Cyberhome CH-DVD 405 geholt.
45€ von BlueChips.


----------



## addi81 (15. Mai 2005)

Meiner kann und nicht nur DivX3,4,5 sondern auch XVID und ASF (bzw MPEG4 v1-3 von Masosoft)


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (17. Mai 2005)

SYSTEM am 27.04.2005 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Mein DVD-Player kann "nur" DVDs und Musik-CDs wiedergeben.

Welche Viedothek hat schon DivX-Filme zur Ausleihe?!


----------



## Blueberry (18. Mai 2005)

ich habs


----------



## SWAYLER (24. Mai 2005)

Also meiner kann alles abspielen. Dank neuen Wohnzimmer PC`s der puper leise ist

http://www.asuscom.de/products/desktop/s-presso/overview.htm


----------

